# fords 3.5l v6 ecoboost reviews



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Looking into a new truck and wondering if anyone has had their hands on the new 3.5l v6 that ford is putting out. Anyone hear of any problems? Interested in it but dont know if I want to deal with a first gen engine. The turbo thing kinda excites yet make me nervous. anyways, anyone have any info?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i dont know about them but ...i dont know if i would like it..now having the turbos sound awesome ...but put a set of twins or supercharge the new 5.0 v8 and i might think about buying one then.. i just bought a new ford in november...i wanted to get the old 4.6 before they were gone ...that also gives them time to get the bugs worked out of all new motors before i need another...but glad your lookin at a ford though ... im a big ford fan ...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i know i have been doing some reading about them. one of the guys out here is looking at the . i know that they put out alot of hp for a v6. infact they put out more than the new v8 5.0. i understand that it is twin turbos and might have a lag in throttle response from idle. but at the same time the twins should take out alot of it. this engine has been put in a few cars for a few years now. so it is not the first gen engine. they also get really good fuel economy for a fullsize pickup. i would have to say that you need to go drive them and make your own decision. my only worry about it is that i would have problems towing as i tow 320 miles to our camp every weekend i am home during hunting season. most of the time it is a 20 ft trailer with my tractor and bikes on it. i also have a 28ft travel trailer that we use during the summer. according to the specs they say it has more hp and torque than the 5.0 but it still makes me worry cause it is infact still a v6. if that makes and sense.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

well the only real hauling i would be doin is the brute, and from what i have been reading on a bunch of site is that shouldnt be a problem. i will be doing 75% city 25% highway and with the price of fuel this may be the better option.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

if that is the case then you are right. you will get the best of both worlds. good fuel economy and the size of a fulsize truck. i would like to drive one to see how it is.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

i think its on fords website they do a torture test on the new ecoboost, they put like 100,000 mile on it on the dyno and then did a bunch of tests one of them they hooked a trailer with two nascars on it and drove around the nascar track 24hrs straight.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

heres the torture test http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/experiencef150/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been reading alot about them on http://www.f150online.com/forums/index.php

Everyone seems very impressed with them.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I looked at them a couple months ago but bought my Ram instead. The specs look good but I couldnt talk myself into being a guinea pig on something that complex and expensive. Turbos arent cheap and Ford still offers the shortest warranty of any manufacturer. I put a lot of miles on my vehicles every year. 

Also the EPA estimated mileage isnt much better than the 5.0 or any other fullsize for that matter. I think its 21 or 22 highway. If it had been 25mpg I might have been more tempted to try it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What other full size is getting REAL TIME 20mpg on the hwy... none that I know of... lol

My Ram 5.7 Hemi (w/ MDS) would get 20mpg on the hwy if I kept it at 68mph. But only b/c of the MDS.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> What other full size is getting REAL TIME 20mpg on the hwy... none that I know of... lol
> 
> My Ram 5.7 Hemi (w/ MDS) would get 20mpg on the hwy if I kept it at 68mph. But only b/c of the MDS.


chevy is the only one that is close. i get in the low 20s with my 01 suburban at 70 mph. best was 24 mpg at 68mph on the hwy.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i average 18.5 city/some hwy...if on a road trip i get between 21.5 and 22.5....not bad for a small 4.6 v-8 ...now the wifes hemi gets 14.5 city and around 20 hwy ..but its got all the power she will ever need...the ford warrentys are short...but ill take my chances with it ...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah my hemi got 20+ if you kept it under 70 on the interstate... like 11 around town haha! I had a tendency to leave all the red lights like I was Rick James or something.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

when im in hers i dont give it no slack either ..gotta blow the sut out of it ..right ...all those hemis are different ...buddy of mine has an 07 and it gets 19 avg...well he drives like an granny too ....we bought it to feel the power and we do everytime we drive it...:thinking:..that may be why the tires dont last more than 30k miles


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

The new Grand Cherokee with the Hemi got 21.8 mpg with me driving TO Baton Rouge this weekend, and 25.2 mpg with the wife driving BACK home... Not too shabby...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

wow not bad gp, I took a 3.5l turbo for a test drive today and well the dealer is trying to find me one for tomorrow, so I can have it before I head back to work. Kinda excited first brand new truck for me


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

so, still breaking it in but gave her a good run the first day. got it at 10am and by midnight there was 1200km on it. Put the pressure on the dealer and he came through in time for me to drive back out west to work so I loaded the brute and put the throttle down. 

really impressed with it so far, what am I saying I LOVE it. Only thing I miss is being able to lite em up off the line. the turbo's dont kick in till about 2500rpm, but when the wind up it feels like the truck down shifted and she HAULS ASSSS. fooling around the other day kicked off the traction control and mashed her a couple times off of red lights and the turbos would kick in about 30 km/h and break the rear end loose so impressed with that. 

So far just shy of 3000km on it in 2 weeks, and its treating me well. Fuel milage is a little low according to the in truck system, but I have been putting it through ALL rpms regularly. pretty sure if I kept my foot out of the turbos it will do well fuel wise. 

I will keep everyone updated to how it does when its really broken in, and I lighten up a bit on the pedal. 

Only pic right now, loaded right up for the 1200km drive to work


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats a sharp truck!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. I still want one. lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

went price checking today for some accessories, my Christmas list too Santa just had 1800 worth of stuff added to it haha. Now I gotta start busting my arse at work and getting some extra shifts so I dont kill my credit card any more than it is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah a level kit & some 295's really dress them up nice!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

heres what ive been hearing on these as of late. apparently the trannys on these things are manufactured in mexico and the machiners that do em have been leaving metal shavings in the case itself and its chewing up some transmissions. so much that Ford cant even get parts for them right now. I know a guy that has had the trouble with his and that he cant even get the warranty reps to call him back anymore.


----------

